# xmas



## 98766 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi,was hoping to get away,for xmas in the rv with er indoors and the 2 mutts,has anyone any recommendations for a jolly and knees up over the festive season Regards,john.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Christmas*

Hi

UK or overseas?

Rapide561


----------



## 98766 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Christmas*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> UK or overseas?
> 
> Rapide561


 Will be in the uk unfortunately,only have a week off work.regs john.


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

hmmm, Sounds like a good idea to get away for xmas, somthing different for a change??

 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## 98766 (Apr 19, 2006)

Mat7 said:


> hmmm, Sounds like a good idea to get away for xmas, somthing different for a change??
> 
> :lol:  :lol:


 Thats what we were thinking,this is our first year with the winnie and we need to make the most of it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Christmas*

Hi

I would suggest a site with hard standings, electric and maybe some local entertainment.

Try Rivendale - there was meet there this year.

I would imagine some of the larger sites - particularly the coastal ones would have more things going off.

Rapide561


----------



## 98766 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Christmas*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I would suggest a site with hard standings, electric and maybe some local entertainment.
> 
> ...


 thanks for the info,i suppose a lot will depend on the weather,as to where and how far we will travel.Has anyone done xmas at rivendale?


----------



## gabbie (Feb 28, 2007)

would like to get away over x.mas/ new year with my motorhome. Does anyone know of a get together in Scotland for motorhommers over this festive period.
gabbie


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you are a member of the clubs have a look for their Xmas and New Year rallies. Most of the open all year Caravan Clubs' sites also usually have something going on but you may find they are booked up already. Never been to any of the latter only read about them.

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

lionheart said:


> Hi,was hoping to get away,for xmas in the rv with er indoors and the 2 mutts,has anyone any recommendations for a jolly and knees up over the festive season Regards,john.


You don't say where you are based john

but there is the MHF new year rally at Southsea, Milestone C&CC site near Newark always have a do on at new year and there are Renault based gatherings (but they are friendly! and would love an RV to shelter under  ) for new year at Oswestry and christmas and New year at Market Deeping (adults and dogs only)

pm me for more details


----------

